# Do I need a hose pipe?



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Bit of a dim question, but here goes....

We intend to mainly wild camp, but might spend the odd night on a CL site.

Do I need to carry my own hose pipe to fill up, either on the CL or at some other water point when wild camping?

I have got a watering can. My water tank isn't the largest around, it holds about 75 litres.

Thanks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Richard

most definitely a hose. Get a hoselock filler on one end - most campsites (and probably CL / Cs's) have a tap with a 1/2" screw.

also I have one of these on the other end

http://www.gillonsgadgets.co.uk/watercoupler.htm

then you don't need to stand by the filler to stop the hose falling out!

I have food grade hose (from a caravan accessory shop - buy it by the metre), approx 5 metres, so it will run underneath the 'van if the tap is awkward and your filler is on the other side :roll: 8)

See other posts about food grade hose or otherwise, but don't worry too much if you aren't drinking the water directly from the tank.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Richard...you don't _ need _ one but it will make your life easier !

I would suggest you cut the 25m length you buy into sections and carry a couple of hose connectors as well. A 1m length is often all you need as you can park close to the tap and this saves you getting 25m out and then having to drain it and dry it. You don't often need 25 m but, when you do, you will be glad you have it.

G


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

what colour is the 'food grade' hose? i just wondered if any of the hoses that the diy shops sell would be ok. i allways fill up at home using our garden hose, which is the yellow heavier duty type and have never noticed any strange taste in our water. but we do need some hose lengths for our up-coming trip.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You will be advised to use "food grade" which is normally blue in colour.

We have both!

When we are using it we always run water through it for 30 seconds BEFORE putting the end into the tank - working on the principle that flavours will take time to leach into the non-food grade hose and if we do not leave the water in there, it cannot accummulate the flavour! 

ODB do this one;

http://www.outdoorbits.com/20m-flat-food-quality-cassette-hose-p-574.html

which can be pluggeed into this for easy operation;

http://www.outdoorbits.com/heoswater-blue-connection-p-156.html

So far we have never had a problem.......

Hoses make filling much easier if you can get the van near enough, but if it is too far to get it then a watering can works superbly and is good for the exercise too! :lol:

We have even helped RV owners to link several hoses together at Shepton to give a 200m run of hose as there was NO easy access from the tap! So a variety of connectors can also be helpful,

Dave


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

We tend to use bottled water for drinking, so don't bother with food grade hoses.

We find a washing machine waste hose support "thingie" useful for filling our old Dethleffs, which doesn't have an exterior filler cap. It stops the hose from jumping out of the tank. 

I've attached a picture - hope it works!

Steve


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We have not got a hoze and simply fill the tank up to a max of a half at a time, using 5L water bottles.

We know how much we use per day and never travel with more than half a tank due to the weight.

But its really your choice.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

txe4man said:


> what colour is the 'food grade' hose? i just wondered if any of the hoses that the diy shops sell would be ok. i allways fill up at home using our garden hose, which is the yellow heavier duty type and have never noticed any strange taste in our water. but we do need some hose lengths for our up-coming trip.


mine's blue....


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Taste is not an issue in the food grade vs non-food grade hose discussion. The issue is the leaching of potentially carcinogenic plasticisers from the hose into the water flowing through it - or, more likely, into the water left in it between uses.

If you are buying new then you might as well go the whole way and buy food grade ( blue) hose. You can buy layflat hose which is easier to store though, in our experience, does tend to develop tiny holes more easily as it kinks. This is partly why we cut ours into lengths: we had to choose the non-holey lengths anyway and a shorter hose means less kinks and so lower pressure.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

So is mine (blue that is), but the last time I used it was three years ago.

We just use the trusty watering can to top up. If we both remember to take it when we go to to the shower, and each take it again for a wee later, that's usually enough to keep the tank topped up. _(Witty comments all anticipated, so don't bother! :lol: :lol: )_

Not the same on a campsite as wilding of course, when you would run the tank well down before topping up, and a hose would be very desirable.

We always travel with a full tank too. A gentle headwind makes far more difference to mpg than the _comparatively _trivial extra weight of water. I get 35mpg quite easily on a motorway run so the tank gets filled before we go, just for the convenience factor.

Dave


----------



## Fugglestick (Aug 30, 2007)

Richard_M said:


> Bit of a dim question, but here goes....
> 
> We intend to mainly wild camp, but might spend the odd night on a CL site.
> 
> ...


Yep Richard..bit of a dim question...get a roll flat....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Taste is not an issue in the food grade vs non-food grade hose discussion. The issue is the leaching of potentially carcinogenic plasticisers from the hose into the water flowing through it - or, more likely, into the water left in it between uses.
> 
> If you are buying new then you might as well go the whole way and buy food grade ( blue) hose. You can buy layflat hose which is easier to store though, in our experience, does tend to develop tiny holes more easily as it kinks. This is partly why we cut ours into lengths: we had to choose the non-holey lengths anyway and a shorter hose means less kinks and so lower pressure.
> 
> G


Would running the water for a few minutes get around any latent impurities in the water left in the hose, we just use a std yellow hose, no taste probs so far.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We carried a hose with a variety of connectors and found the time taken to select the right connector /unwind /connect / fill up / disconnect / drain / wind and pack away was better spent filling a 10 litre Watering can and walking to and from the tap. So the hose bag stays at home in the shed and the Watering can comes with us.
One - I know how much I am putting in (Tank is 100 litres) 
Two - I get much needed excercise (I know this doesnt apply to most people)
Three - Once I am pitched - I am pitched.


Caviat: Horses for courses applies.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

IMO a food grade hose is preferable but not essential as long as its kept clean and no water is left in it after use. I have had a flat hose for many years which I have never had any taste problems with although some say they think they are responsible for nasty tastes. I do run some sodium hypochclorite solution through occasionally often when I am cleaning the tank.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

colpot said:


> We carried a hose with a variety of connectors and found the time taken to select the right connector /unwind /connect / fill up / disconnect / drain / wind and pack away was better spent filling a 10 litre Watering can and walking to and from the tap. So the hose bag stays at home in the shed and the Watering can comes with us.
> One - I know how much I am putting in (Tank is 100 litres)
> Two - I get much needed excercise (I know this doesnt apply to most people)
> Three - Once I am pitched - I am pitched.
> ...


We do exactly the same, the time taken getting the hose out fixing it up and putting it away just don't make it worthwhile most of the time. As we do a lot of aires and wildcamping, and not much long stays on campsites, its usually just a matter of two or three watering cans each day.

We started with a nice long food grade flat hose, but gave it up because however close you are to the tap, you've got to roll it all out and wind it all back up, which is a lotof bother and time.

So its a watering can for us other than when we're at home filling up before we go.

------

Should I be worried then that I don't have a food-grade watering can?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

hblewett said:


> We started with a nice long food grade flat hose, but gave it up because however close you are to the tap, you've got to roll it all out and wind it all back up, which is a lotof bother and time.


That's why you cut yourself, or buy, a short length !

G


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I only use my hose if on a fully serviced pitch the rest of the time I start with a full tank and then top up with collapsible water containers. Each day I take one grey water tank for emptying and bring back 2 10l water containers.
Food grade watering can? :lol: I don't think so as long as its clean.

Graham


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

We have a roll flat blue (food grade) hose that I have used once. Cannot be bothered with the hassle of trying to empty and dry it before putting it away. 

Now use a 10 litre fold flat water container and make a few runs to the tap, much easier but we do not go through a lot of water, as only the 2 of us. Also gets me out of the van when the washing up is being done.

David


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Interesting replies.

So, considering we are going to wildcamp, it *seems* we shouldn't bother with a hose and just use a watering can instead.............?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Richard_M said:


> Interesting replies. So, considering we are going to wildcamp, it *seems* we shouldn't bother with a hose and just use a watering can instead.............?


In spite of everything that has been said Richard (_and I can never understand why this question is always so emotive_ :roll: ) why not carry both? :?

A length of hose won't take up much room, and you will have it in case you need it.

OK - I know where this could lead :roll: , but water is always required on every trip, so a belt and braces job here is justified.

Dave


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> why not carry both? :?


I have a 17' MH, there are two of us and three large dogs. Space/weight is at a premium!

We are not going to carry ANYTHING unless it is needed!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Watering can for us  

Wev'e been motorhoming for 5 years, never had a hose and no intention of getting one.

I always fill up at home and top as required with the can.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Richard_M said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > why not carry both? :?
> ...


Sorry - only trying to be positive. 

Dave


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

We have a big tank, and only use a hose. Although once we used a bucket with a small submersible pump in it when we filled from a town fountain. We rarely use site facilities even if we're on a nice site. So a watering can is possible, but not very practical.

Perhaps more so because of our tank size, water pressure is also a consideration. If its not coming out of the tap too quickly, you can do other things (or keep out of the rain) while the hose is left to fill.

We have "food grade" hose, which in our case is the same as used in camper construction for the internal camper plumbing, is this what others have? Ours is red though  This is really stiff if its cold out, making unrolling it a pain. But we hardly ever need the 25m roll, just the 5m length. With hoselock fittings you can use the hose to hose connectors to close each hose into a leak free loop, perhaps with a squirt of something to keep it clean if stored for a while, flushing before use of course!

We also recently bought a coiled 10m length like Outdoor Bits sells, which is compact, is easier to keep off the muddy floor, and gives more versatility without unrolling 25m, but is easily kinked. 

Twice last year using all the hose we've been able to stay put but shower every day when its been 35deg plus on French Aires.

Watching some folks walk backwards and forwards with waste in one direction and a watering can in the other looks like some sort of penance! 

Cheers

Jason


----------



## scotsmart (Mar 26, 2011)

Seems like a conumdrum over any weight and equally space saving attributes if you ask me. Although i do also get a kick out of watching those without showers and loos, water tanks onboard trapsing back and forth for water  whilst we are warm, dry and waterfull :roll:

I have a slightly different slant on it being from Scotland where the BEST water undoubtedly resides  and is used my missus who will quite simply NOT use anything else for her coffee...

So heres the situation then in owning and driving a 1995 vintage 2.0l petrol Autosleeper Trophy do we carry less personal gear so we can carry water on board rather than filling up at the nearest tap? whether that be in a petrol station or site depending on where we are going i.e wilding or CLing it ?? or do we fill up at home risking very low MPG and untold enviormental damage if the Greens are correct ?

What also worries me is the opinion of said forecourt garage owner who is after all paying for that water when we en-mass all draw in to merely fill-up with water ??

Then there comes the whole pump, hose, and other assorted filling up methods when on or off site showing us ALL just how much we take this basic of commodities for granted

Cant sites meter water stand pipes on their pitches that you would like your site power lead simply connect to use as required which would then negate the need for travelling around the countryside with onboard rather heavy mpg crunching liquids..

I am unconvinced as to either argument in truth and do not concern myself with how the water gets to the tank although a hose pipe would be my preferred choice as far easier to carry and if your tanks are regularly cleaned out correctly with the correct solutions as MOST manufacturers suggest no real issues should be noted that i always do anyway ? So my dilema continues unless of course anyone with a similar m/home can suggest how to get teh MPG up a bit in our Autosleeper Trophy of course [2.0l petrol VW lump currently mid laden retrning if lucky 25 ish] at which point i could afford to run full of water as well as fuel ...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

scotsmart said:


> y do we carry less personal gear so we can carry water on board rather than filling up at the nearest tap? ??


Hi scotsmart and welcome to MHF

You must be a very economical couple if you can last for a holiday on one tank-full. I don't think we're particularly profligate with water but we do fill up every other day or so.



> Cant sites meter water stand pipes on their pitches that you would like your site power lead simply connect to use as required which would then negate the need for travelling around the countryside with onboard rather heavy mpg crunching liquids..


I doubt it would be worth any site installing individual water meters. The voume of water used by an individual camper is pretty small and, even at commercial rates, you are not going to recover the cost of installing and monitoring a meter. You're getting your water included when you pay a site fee.

What exercises my mind occasionally is the quality of the water we have onboard. We don't really empty the tank when we are away, preferring to top when we get to about 1/4 full. That means that the water we have in the tank is never completely fresh and in summer, slopping about close to the tarmac on a hot road, must be quite warm and an ideal breeding ground for any nasties.

We've never had any problems but, like I say, it does make me wonder.

G


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Since this topic keeps bouncing back, I can inform you that we use a watering can. No hose. Pros and cons for both methods.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> What exercises my mind occasionally is the quality of the water we have onboard. We don't really empty the tank when we are away, preferring to top when we get to about 1/4 full. That means that the water we have in the tank is never completely fresh and in summer, slopping about close to the tarmac on a hot road, must be quite warm and an ideal breeding ground for any nasties.
> G


Hi Grizz

It has exercised mine as well, but I console myself with a couple of rhetorical questions . . . .

When you get home from a several weeks holiday, do you run off quite a lot of water from the kitchen tap before you drink any?

How long might that water have been in the pipes on its way to the house?

Bearing in mind that we all drink dinosaur wee whenever we have a cup of tea, I don't worry too much about the stuff in the van! 8O

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> When you get home from a several weeks holiday, do you run off quite a lot of water from the kitchen tap before you drink any?


I do indeed ! I do the same every morning as well- if I don't then the water from the cold tap is quite hot and makes rotten tea !



> How long might that water have been in the pipes on its way to the house?


Given the rate at which water is consumed locally then a very short time. By the time we get to the taps in the morning our (working) neighbours have all made their tea, had their showers and left us with fresh-from-the-waterworks stuff.



> Bearing in mind that we all drink dinosaur wee whenever we have a cup of tea,


You might Dave but I certainly don't ! I consume some of the moelecules that might have been part of dinosaur wee but I've yet to be convinced that they have any harmful properties !



> I don't worry too much about the stuff in the van!


Neither do I but I do wonder about the composition of it.

G


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

My fuel consumption only varies with my top speed. Flat out at 55 she drinks more than a more sedate 50, so water tank full or not it makes no difference, 260l full up.

Has anyone measured a difference in consumption depending on water tank level?

A further slant; That 260l lasts the two of us at least 5 days both showering every day, for all cooking and drinking. That is with making no effort at all to eeek it out, so could be longer if we wanted to do so. It doesn't include clothes washing, but that doesn't increase it hugely with a modern machine.
I think with mains pressure in a campsites facilities a similar duration shower will use more, and in general I think you would use more with all water based activity, a campers loo flushing will use less than the sites, washing up in the camper which will have a smaller sink will use less etc etc.

(260/5)/2=26l per person per day for us in the camper.

According to Defra, average household consumption in 2009 was 129l per person per day if metered, or more if not;

http://www.defra.gov.uk/sustainable/government/progress/regional/summaries/16.htm

So if I don't use measurably more fuel in carting it around, and water is becoming a precious resource, is it better for the planet to only use the camper facilities?! 

And if you want consistantly tasty water, get a decent waterfilter!

Jason


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Richard_M said:


> Interesting replies.
> 
> So, considering we are going to wildcamp, it *seems* we shouldn't bother with a hose and just use a watering can instead.............?


A watering can takes up quite a lot of room, doesn't it?

I have about a 2 metre length of clear hose - I can see it's lovely and clean because of it being clear. I have a hoselock for the taps - it takes up hardly any room and I keep it in the gasbottle cupboard. It takes no time to fit to the tap.

If you are wild camping then you might be filling up at petrol stations or at pubs, so it would be useful to be able to fill up quickly and get going, and that is all you need.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

hblewett said:


> We started with a nice long food grade flat hose, but gave it up because however close you are to the tap, you've got to roll it all out and wind it all back up, which is a lotof bother and time.


When I got my van, the previous owners had left one of those flat roll up hoses, and like you, it was DREADFUL - you have to unroll the whole thing and then it flails around until it's full. I left it at the site.

But the answer is not a water can, but a short length - 2 metres.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

HeatherChloe said:


> But the answer is not a water can, but a short length - 2 metres.


The answer is a watering can if you only want to top up a few gallons and don't want to bother moving the van . . . even assuming you can get to within 2 metres of the tap.

Just my opinion.

Dave


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> The answer is a watering can if you only want to top up a few gallons and don't want to bother moving the van . . . even assuming you can get to within 2 metres of the tap.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Dave


But the OP said that they are wild camping with the odd night at a CL - so they're not putting the van on a site for two weeks and unloading lots of tables and chairs - they'll be moving it all the time and probably won't even be by a tap when they are wild camping and have to drive to a water point anyway.


----------

